# porcupine reservoir



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

with the year coming to an end im planning all my last minute trips (already have a few made with dates set and all), however i want to head up to porcupine and was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on how/where to fish it and what to use. the only restriction is that i only have my fly rod with me. thanks for any help.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Will you have a boat or float tube?
If so, I like to fish both ends of the reservoir.
The East end should fish well with sinking line and buggers.
I don't know about the Dam, this time of the year.
The fish are deep there, June through Aug, but may have moved to shallower water now.
If you have a boat, launching may be a problem.
Good luck and report back.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

unfortunately i was not able to bring either my tube or toon up to college, so all i have is waders. i sure hope the fish have moved shallower. its too bad there is the salmon spawn because i love fishing rivers. are their also trout in the river or is the majority of fish in the river spawning salmon? also will most of the salmon i catch be red or will some be silver still? i will probably be fishing the lake because of the spawn in the rivers.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Mature Kokanee should be in color. Others may still be silver.
Fish the top end and you find shallow water.
You may also want to look at the Logan River while you are that close.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

is there a logan river by porcupine or do you mean the one outside my window :lol: in logan canyon.


----------

